

Zsh 5.0 released - fredoliveira
https://github.com/zsh-users/zsh

======
avolcano
This file lists what's new since 4.2: <https://github.com/zsh-
users/zsh/blob/master/NEWS>

~~~
stevenleeg
> Highlighting and colouring of the command line is supported.

Does this mean something like syntax highlighting for the command line is now
possible?

~~~
shabble
I'm using zsh-syntax-highlighting[1] for that, which requires 4.3+, so it will
work here.

It's pretty great as a starting point, but it really could use more people
writing highlighter plugins for different things. It's on my list of things to
figure out how to do eventually.

[1] <https://github.com/zsh-users/zsh-syntax-highlighting>

------
riobard
I know this has been asked thousands times before, but I want to know with
this latest release, should I switch from Bash to Zsh now? What features do
Zsh offer which are not in Bash?

Currently I'm thinking about the Fish-style syntax highlighting. Fish is
really nice, but it's not very compatible with the rest of the shell
environment. So I'm back on Bash, but really miss the syntax highlighting. I
need some good reasons to switch again...

~~~
Afal
The problem I have with zsh is that I don't really notice any benefits from it
after switching from bash or whatever. I guess my problem is that I'm still
using it like bash, which probably isn't a bad thing but I'm probably missing
out on the other features it has.

Thing is there's no real feature I've noticed that made me think "Wow! How did
I live without this?". Yeah I see _some_ nice things but they feel like party
tricks rather than game changing features.

I dunno, maybe I'm not seeing the big picture here. Is there anything out
there that'll show what amazing things that zsh can do? Like is there anything
out there that could make me stop using it like bash?

~~~
gsa
My favourite feature is shared command line history among all open shells. It
was my "how I lived without that" feature, and one which I use a lot. Of
course, it's only useful if you use the shell for extended periods.

The glob features are certainly quite useful too, for example, if there's a
file nested deep inside some directory I can just enter

    
    
        vim **/filename 

and zsh will expand it for me.

~~~
zurn
__works in bash too, enable it with shopt -s globstar.

------
travisjeffery
Updated Homebrew's Zsh formula for v5, give it a +1 if you want to see it
updated faster: <https://github.com/mxcl/homebrew/pull/13543>

~~~
Watabou
Is it possible to upgrade OS X's default zsh version to 5.0? How do I make
that my login shell? When I go to login options, I don't see zsh 5.0 as an
option.

Does this mean I have to manually enter the path like /usr/local/zsh?

~~~
jevinskie
It's /usr/local/bin/zsh. You have to add that path to /etc/shells before chsh
will let you set it as a login shell. Happy zshing!

~~~
Watabou
Thank you, this works!

------
ernesth
Mailing list archive message:
<http://www.zsh.org/mla/users/2012/msg00495.html>

Commit on the official repository:
[http://zsh.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=zsh/zsh;a=co...](http://zsh.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=zsh/zsh;a=commit;h=e27142d45686cacc6ed155e5045b97dd6243d44c)

------
it
I liked zsh a lot until I found that it would take a long time to cd into
certain directories, I think they were ones with large git repositories. Maybe
there's some way to shut that off but I went back to bash where I could be
sure things would be responsive.

~~~
davvid
Were you using oh-my-zsh?

I have a few patches that speed up its git plugin by letting you opt-out of
expensive operations. <https://github.com/davvid/oh-my-zsh/commits/davvid>

Last I checked, oh-my-zsh was in transition to a new version(?), and the pull
requests have generally been ignored because of this.

~~~
it
Yes, I was using oh-my-zsh. I'd like to try it again if it's easy to make it
non-slow.

~~~
davvid
Some of the secret details are in my theme: [https://github.com/davvid/oh-my-
zsh/blob/davvid/themes/davvi...](https://github.com/davvid/oh-my-
zsh/blob/davvid/themes/davvid.zsh-theme)

    
    
        ZSH_THEME_GIT_PROMPT_DIRTY=""
        ZSH_THEME_GIT_PROMPT_CLEAN=""
    

which lets it avoid expensive checks that my prompt doesn't need (it already
shows that info elsewhere).

The real big win is that I export `POST_1_7_2_GIT=1` in `~/.zshrc` and the
tweaks I made teach the git plugin to use `--ignore-submodule=dirty` when
calling `git status`, which makes a huge difference.

I haven't caught up with oh-my-zsh in a bit; if there's a good place for me to
rebase onto and do a new pull request I will. Does anybody know who the real
oh-my-zsh maintainer is these days?

------
jcoder
I didn't realize that the zsh OS X currently ships with (4.3.11) isn't a
stable release. Is that unusual for their built-ins?

~~~
wtallis
I think many of the built-in are actually pretty out of date, but it does seem
like Apple's not too concerned with following the upstream release schedule -
one of the Xcode releases shipped with a slightly pre-3.0 release of LLVM's
clang.

~~~
duskwuff
Apple has been responsible for a lot of recent LLVM development, so it's not
as though they didn't know what they were getting into with that.

